# MOReTENS MF30 Multifunctional spindle moulder



## AndreeaF (Jan 28, 2019)

Is someone having MOReTENS MF30 Multifunctional spindle moulder? I would like to find out more about it directly from a woodworker who is using it in his workshop. 🌳✏ 👋 I am curious about how well the high speed spindle works. Any ideas?


----------

